
The dramatic decline of the Philadelphia Inquirer newsroom captured in photos - robdoherty2
http://paidcontent.org/2013/04/20/the-dramatic-decline-of-the-philadelphia-inquirer-newsroom-captured-in-photos/
======
etvmueller
What are the implications of so few people producing MSM? Increased error,
deceit? A large workforce with a range of personalities and beliefs would
better provide checks and balances.

